# Roof Rack



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, 

I drive a 2013 ford escape. It doesn't have any of the necessities for a roof rack, just a bare roof. So, I'm looking at buying a roof rack to carry 2 12' kayaks weighing 68 lb each. Any recommendations? Thanks!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

EBay if you get lucky, or a salvage yard for one that has A OEM that would work as a base to add to


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The rack foot and clips can be the expensive parts. If you're able to find a used system you'd still most likely have to buy those new. Have you considered converting a used jet ski trailer? Sometimes you can find one for less than $200, then you also don't have to lift a kayak onto your car's roof.
Most after market rack base system's are pretty muck the same, one brand may be a little less expensive or have less wind noise. I have a areo blade yakima system was $500 ish new. was supposed to be quieter than the Thule set up but it still has some noise.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Benji said:


> The rack foot and clips can be the expensive parts. If you're able to find a used system you'd still most likely have to buy those new. Have you considered converting a used jet ski trailer? Sometimes you can find one for less than $200, then you also don't have to lift a kayak onto your car's roof.
> Most after market rack base system's are pretty muck the same, one brand may be a little less expensive or have less wind noise. I have a areo blade yakima system was $500 ish new. was supposed to be quieter than the Thule set up but it still has some noise.


Yes, unfortunately I have no where to put it when it is not in use. So, I guess I am just going to have to bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the towers/foot packs for a Thule rack on my F150. They are plenty strong. I wouldn't hesitate to put two kayaks on them. 

I also have the foot pack that straps to factory side rails for my wife's Edge. I don't trust them and cringe every time I put a boat on that truck. I was told the weight rating is 70 pounds on those side rails. I would be careful if you are installing some kind of factory or OEM side rails.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

CJS said:


> I have the towers/foot packs for a Thule rack on my F150. They are plenty strong. I wouldn't hesitate to put two kayaks on them.
> 
> I also have the foot pack that straps to factory side rails for my wife's Edge. I don't trust them and cringe every time I put a boat on that truck. I was told the weight rating is 70 pounds on those side rails. I would be careful if you are installing some kind of factory or OEM side rails.


sounds good. I was planning on thule foot packs to do it. Thank!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

2 large pool noodles and 2 straps are all you need. Simple, cheap, and easily put on & taken off.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

wannabeangler said:


> 2 large pool noodles and 2 straps are all you need. Simple, cheap, and easily put on & taken off.


Works great.. have done that in the past but wouldn't go that way with a nice car and a heavier boat. My junk canoe put some dents in my junk LeBaron.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If you plan on putting heavy vessels on your car, you could use a roof rack. But you don't have to tighten it down Superman tight. It won't blow off your car. Use a bow and stern strap to the front and rear of the vehicle should be fine. At first, you will tighten the straps to the point where they are bow string tight. You don't need to do all that. Simplicity is best. Don't overthink or over worry, your yak won't catch wind like a kite and fly off.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds Good. Just purchased the Thule squarebars with the foot packs and then I got the J holders to put kayaks on, and then I got a windscreen to help with the noise.


----------

